# Help with moving aerial?



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - help from anyone with an A Class where ariel is mounted above windscreen on curved GRP above.
The radio ariel is normally pointed straight up at 12.00 o clock
Heavy snow has now set it at ten to the hour - no I don't need it for the time - but - it is now free to move between the minutes of say quarter to--- - up to the hour, - so it needs tightening? me thinks
But how to?
When I lower the front drop bed bed there is nothing visible on the inside
How do you tighten them up? Any ideas would be very much appreciated -I can't see any sign of any leaks inside but I would like to get it sorted to be sure
Thanks for any help - or pointers
Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You will need to get behind the head lining. Look for small plastic caps (they are hiding the screw heads) you need to undo them all. It may well also be that the headlining is held in place by the seals around the doors. They simply pull off/push on. 

It's a bit of a trial and error procedure I am afraid. Just remember that someone assembled your vehicle, so it can be dis-assembled !!

(p.s. It's aerial not ariel)


----------



## Oaktree11 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Did you sort this?*

SteveandSue,

I know it's an old thread but did you find the solution to this? The reason I ask is that one of the first jobs I will be doing is replacing the Blapunkt radio with a DAB multimedia unit and I will need to Change this aerial.

Thanks, John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oaktree11 said:


> SteveandSue,
> 
> I know it's an old thread but did you find the solution to this? The reason I ask is that one of the first jobs I will be doing is replacing the Blapunkt radio with a DAB multimedia unit and I will need to Change this aerial.
> 
> Thanks, John


You could leave that one in place and mount a new one elsewhere, which might prove to be better for reception and easier to get at, like a windscreen pillar type, you will then have a choice of aerials to use


----------



## Oaktree11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes that's a good point, right now I am, not very patiently, waiting to take delivery so I will examine situation when I do. Thanks


----------

